# Crazy 6 month pup!



## Carly85 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi all, in really struggling and need some advice. My boy is just coming up to 6 months, he is absolutely crazy. I fully understand how hyper a viszla can be but this is something else. He is still having really bad sharkie attacks, he is breaking the skin quite often, its really painful and nothing snaps him out of it. He is also humping us a lot, and his behaviour with other dogs is awful. He goes mad when he meets another dog, chasing, biting, barking and humping. His tail is wagging and he wants to play however a lot of dogs do not appreciate his behaviour 🙈 he has been 'told off' quite a few times but he doesnt seem to understand the warning, he just jumps straight back on them and then we intervene and clip him back on lead. Ive just been on his morning walk and it was awful, he has shredded my jumper, ive got a few cuts on my arms and then we seen another dog and he was barking like a lunatic and then turned round and started jumping at me and biting again. Im dont know what else to do. We have done puppy classes and we are having 121 lessons with a trainer but they are awful as well as he just turns in to a maniac as soon as the trainer walks in. Last week he spent the hour trying to hump her leg. Is this really normal?? Any advice would be very welcome!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Unfortunately it sounds about normal.

Maybe to his crate if at home till he calms down a little. Put on lead then stand on lead so he can not have much movement.
He is in his teenage years/crazy hormones. We noticed a difference for the better starting at 6 months of age

With our first v we were asking ourselves why we did this to ourselves.

( we pick up our new pup in 2 weeks then 6 months of ****)

It will get better!


----------



## MooseMan (Jul 10, 2020)

Hey Carly85!
My husband and I have a 7 month old male and know exactly what you are going through. There is another post on here that I actually responded to yesterday with the same issues as well. Her post is "Advice please- 7 month male with biting and humping issues" and I replied to that yesterday and my original post about my puppy with these issues is called " 6 month old vizsla problems..need advice please!". I would go read my post because we are going through the exact same thing you are it seems like. Any maybe go read the post I replied to her yesterday. I told her most V's dont seem to break skin but ours did all the time! We were very beat up. We ended up seeing a behaviorist and he is at a 6 week board and train, where he stays with her for 6 weeks, and he is there now. He is about half way done and we've gotten to visit him a couple times and we see a HUGE improvement. It was a very hard decision and very expensive to leave him there but we didn't know what else to do since he was getting older and older, but it was worth it. I will tell you she said she wishes she could have seen him sooner and it wouldn't have been this hard to break him of his habits. So if you can find a good one, and can afford it, I would try and find a behavorist as soon as possible. Every dog reacts differently to things and without seeing a professional, or know what your doing yourself, which we did not and most people don't unfortunately, there's no way of knowing what's causing him to do this to yall. I hope you can get some help! Good luck!


----------

